# Kit for cd deck for '05 Altima



## adumbc (Aug 6, 2004)

I went to Best Buy to look for a CD deck with an aux input and found one I liked, but the guy there said they hadn't got any kits in yet to fit the new dash design for the '05 Altima.

Does anyone know if these kits are out yet and if so where can I find one?

I need a new deck for 2 reasons...I want to be able to hook up my Nomad Jukebox mp3 player through an aux input AND the factory deck doesn't read the majority of my burned CDs. It plays the first track fine and starts skipping on the 2nd and after.


----------



## adumbc (Aug 6, 2004)

adumbc said:


> Does anyone know if these kits are out yet and if so where can I find one?


After some more searching I think I found what I need. Metra Electronics model 99-7419.

Good price here: http://www.audiooutfitter.com/store/99-7419.html

Autotoys.com also has something (doesn't list the manufacturer anywhere that I see, so I don't know if it's the same thing) but it's $28.40 there.


----------



## cybersax (Jul 14, 2004)

It's a Metra. Autotoys also has the wiring harness available to buy with the mounting kit. Don't get a new radio without the harness- headaches will ensue.


----------

